
Show HN: Nimble collaborative note-taking - rexikan
https://www.rexpad.com/
======
rexikan
Magnus here, maker of RexPad. I have been searching for the ultimate
collaborative note-taking tool for years, and finally decided to make my own.
It has some unique features:

You can organize notes as a tree with notes nested within notes, you can view
and edit more than one note at a time, and you can share any part of the note
tree and work together in real-time.

Let me know what you think!

~~~
philiphodgen
Please make an easy export function. My only fear is lock-in. If I know I can
get my data out at any time, I will put my data into RexPad.

Export can be to text or Markdown. No need to be fancy.

This would replace Evernote for me. It looks better and organization is better
(compare RexPad to Evernote’s stacks and notebooks, which are difficult to
work with).

~~~
rexikan
Sure thing! I am working on it right now. The plan is to allow markdown and
HTML to start with, but I also want to add docx and PDF support.

I am also investigating automatic daily backups to Dropbox and perhaps even
automatic export to Evernote!

